# What do you do with all of the babies??



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

The mollies I got YESTERDAY had babies last night. There are 13 survivors, and I have the one baby swordtail. Now, assuming some will live, what the hell do I do with them?? I can't keep all of them (I AM keeping the little tough guy swordtail, I put him through the ringer and he came out swinging). Will LFS's do trades for products/services? Do you give them away? Do you trade on the net? I realize these are just black mollies, not a super hot commodity.......but they are creatures that need a home..... So, what do you all do?


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

Well, you can do any and all of the above. My lfs will TAKE any fish I wanna give them. But they can't buy any from me unless I am licensed. Will be soon, but that is another topic. 

Give the to friends, or if you find someone who wants to trade even better! 

Good Luck and Congrats Mom!! ;-)
Isn't this just a wonderful hobby?
Kathy


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Yep just like crafty said, all of the above. Don't forget you have a new avenue now....Weekend Madness Auctions every Sunday night.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah! 

Thanks guys and yes, this IS a wonderful hobby!

I'm in the process of trying to convince my sister that she needs a fishtank.....


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

My LFS will trade for credit.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

My babies are eating like pigs, the hell with that crushed crap they say, they go for the big stuff!!

I'll call around to several of my LFS's, and if that doesn't work, I have a few people that will take babies.

Know what my mom said?? "They make good fertilizer" !!!!!!!!!! Shame on her!!!


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

you can always buy another tank!!
how do you suppose we all seem to get more tanks?
Sigh-- I have 5 on the go now and keep saying i will not be having livebearers again, but i find them more interesting than the egglayers.
I feel overwhelmed at them all BuT if I get rid of some fish what do i do with the empty tanks?
Seems a pity to have them empty and after buying them who wants to give all that paraphernalia away?


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Haha Mousey! Sure, if I were single I'd have a housefull of critters (well, I sortof almost DO)......my husband would **** if I got tank after tank. He *****ed when I got the little 5 gallon (besides the original 30)!!


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

My hubby just kind of grits his teeth when I start talking fish!
I also have a standard poodle, and 2 cats, and about 50 orchids.
however he helps me out when I go buy stuff and have to adjust it for my tanks and he has converted several tank hoods to a different kind of lighting for me.
Fortunately my kids have all gotten married, but they tell me if I die they are not taking the fish!


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah, mine leaves it all up to me..... So, I have a 2 year old, two lizards, three frogs, two dogs, a spider, my stepsons two anoles and a 13 year old stepson..... 90% of this is my responsibility. He just *****es for who knows WHAT reason because it isn't as if HE has to do any of the work!!! LOL!


----------

